# unidentified plants on a walk



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

Mick and I went for a walk today to see if we can find anymore raspberry bushes that haven't been harvested yet. :happy2: However, we didn't find any. :grump: We did find a bunch of other plants that we don't know what they are. Here are some pictures of them. If anybody has any knowledge that would be fantastic!!!! Thank you. We live in the North East btw


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

the bottom plant looks like burdock to me.


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

RubyJane said:


> the bottom plant looks like burdock to me.


do you mean the one above the link that wasn't working before but now is?


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

froggerlove said:


> do you mean the one above the link that wasn't working before but now is?


the middle one. google burdock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 is Canadian thistle


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

RubyJane said:


> the middle one. google burdock.


yes we agree with you on the middle one. do you know the other two by chance??


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

The pictures aren't really close up enough. Bottom one does look like a thistle.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

sounds like an excuse for another walk!!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

The first one is ginseng with an unripened cluster of berries. When the berries are ripe they will be bright scarlet red.

Ripe Berries



The second one looks like curly dock











The third one is some kind of thistle. Picture of the leaves and flowers isn't clear enough for a proper ID.


----------



## madisonwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

In the set of photos from Paumon, that plant with red berries is ginseng. But the photo in the first set of pics from froggerlove doesn't look like the same one. froggerlove, do you have a pic with the leaves in it too?

The bigleaf plant looks like burdock. It makes the cockleburs that stick in my horses main and tails.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

The first one is Jack in the Pulpit. Not Ginseng.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

madisonwoods said:


> In the set of photos from Paumon, that plant with red berries is ginseng. But the photo in the first set of pics from froggerlove doesn't look like the same one. froggerlove, do you have a pic with the leaves in it too?
> 
> .


yeah. You can kind of see them in the one she posted. Sets of 3. I can upload more later.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Are these better


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

interceptor said:


> The first one is Jack in the Pulpit. Not Ginseng.


Its lacking the flower but I think this one is right.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

iti_oj said:


> Its lacking the flower but I think this one is right.


Your updated pics confirmed it for me. That's how they look by this time of year. If you find them earlier in the year you'll see where the name comes from. The "pulpit" falls off and "Jack" turns into the cluster of berries you see now. Those berries will turn red.


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

madisonwoods said:


> In the set of photos from Paumon, that plant with red berries is ginseng. But the photo in the first set of pics from froggerlove doesn't look like the same one. froggerlove, do you have a pic with the leaves in it too?
> 
> The bigleaf plant looks like burdock. It makes the cockleburs that stick in my horses main and tails.


Here are 2 more pics of the susposed ginsing


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

Not Ginseng.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

interceptor said:


> The first one is Jack in the Pulpit. Not Ginseng.


Sarah this ^^^


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. Not Ginseng.. Ginseng does not have those two large flat leaves that look like green onion leaves. No doubt Jack in the Pulpit.. 

Here's a picture of one with the berries.. 









Here's what it will eventually look like..


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I may or may not be mistaken. 

In the upper right hand corner of the first picture is a group of mature 5-lobed ginseng leaves so I am identifying by all the plants leaves in the picture, not just the one plant with the berry cluster. 

Jack-in-the-pulpit doesn't get 5-lobed leaves, just 3, but ginseng can have 3 (juvenile) or 5 (mature) lobed leaves. They can both have the 2 long flat leaves that look like onion leaves.

Jack-in-the-pulpit and ginseng do have different flowers though, so what you can do for positive identification next spring is look for the flowers.

Ginseng flowers will look like this:

American Ginseng:


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

Paumon said:


> I may or may not be mistaken.
> 
> In the upper right hand corner of the first picture is a group of mature 5-lobed ginseng leaves so I am identifying by all the plants leaves in the picture, not just the one plant with the berry cluster.
> 
> ...


That five lobed leaf is most likely Virginia Creeper. Ginseng and Jack often grow near each other, but I don't think that's what we're seeing in the background. A Ginseng plant would be about as tall as that Jack. I have them growing side by side, and Virginia Creeper too!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

interceptor said:


> That five lobed leaf is most likely Virginia Creeper. Ginseng and Jack often grow near each other, but I don't think that's what we're seeing in the background. A Ginseng plant would be about as tall as that Jack. I have them growing side by side, and Virginia Creeper too!


I'll take your word for it. Wild ginseng and JITP both grow wild here but not virginia creeper so I'm not familiar with that creeper. Maybe the OP will take note of the flowers next spring and revive this topic then for confirmation of identity.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Paumon said:


> I'll take your word for it. Wild ginseng and JITP both grow wild here but not virginia creeper so I'm not familiar with that creeper. Maybe the OP will take note of the flowers next spring and revive this topic then for confirmation of identity.


I can try! I do know a lot of virgin creeper grows here usually mixed with the posion ivy.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

My first thought when I saw the pics was also JITP for the top one, and some type of dock for the 2nd. I don't believe it's burrs. The leaves are not shaped right. http://extension.psu.edu/pests/weeds/weed-id/common-cocklebur

The last one, I'm not sure. I can't see enough of the plant to ID it.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

dizzy said:


> My first thought when I saw the pics was also JITP for the top one, and some type of dock for the 2nd. I don't believe it's burrs. The leaves are not shaped right. http://extension.psu.edu/pests/weeds/weed-id/common-cocklebur
> 
> The last one, I'm not sure. I can't see enough of the plant to ID it.


Burdock and cockleburs are not the same thing.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a local thing. Around here, you hear them called burdock and burs, but very rarely coclekburs.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

dizzy said:


> It's a local thing. Around here, you hear them called burdock and burs, but very rarely coclekburs.


Got it. But they are two different plants altogether and I said the plant looked like burdock, not cocklebur which it doesn't look like. You put in a link to cocklebur.


----------



## madisonwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

interceptor said:


> Your updated pics confirmed it for me. That's how they look by this time of year. If you find them earlier in the year you'll see where the name comes from. The "pulpit" falls off and "Jack" turns into the cluster of berries you see now. Those berries will turn red.


Confirmed for me too. And agreed that cockleburs and burdock are not the same thing - we just call the prickly sticky seedheads "cockleburs", but the plant is a burdock, not a cocklebur. 

Out here we also call the Jack-in-the-pulpit "indian turnips" and ours are smaller although some do get larger. The sheaths aren't so colorful and striped either, but it's the same thing, maybe different varieties of the species.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

RubyJane said:


> Got it. But they are two different plants altogether and I said the plant looked like burdock, not cocklebur which it doesn't look like. You put in a link to cocklebur.


And that is why I like scientific names. There's no confusion. To me, burdock is the same as cocklebur because that's what I've heard all my life. Different species can be called the same name depending entirely where the person is from which can lead to confusion.


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

interceptor said:


> Not Ginseng.


Thank you for telling us what it is. I missed the thread before!


----------

